
Everything I Know About Startup Marketing I Learned From Punk Rock - daniellegeva
https://medium.com/p/97adae5415fd
======
matryoshka
Always be on the lookout for emerging channels so you can test them out to see
if they are a good fit for your business. Sitting on the sideline will cost
you the first mover advantage. Even better if other businesses in your niche
don't use some channels. You can dominate them then.

------
francoismathieu
Thanks for sharing!

